# Blastocyst transferred 4 days ago but have period like pains?



## Chesca

Hi

This is our first try at icsi and we had one Blastocyst transferred 4 days ago but i have work up this morning with period like pains?
I was really positive till this started and really believed this could happen. 

is this normal to feel or does it mean its not worked?

any info would really help x


----------



## Zina

Hi Chesca,

Same here I had 2 Blastocyst transferred on Saturday 21 and my period pains started the following day and have been going on off and on ever since they are a little better now but I know exactly how you must be feeling  but I have been reading up and many say they get period like pains and end up with BFP- it is hard to believe when you have all the horrid feelings.  All we can do is    

Zina


----------



## Chesca

Hi Zina,

thank you for your response glad to know im not alone.

i have just spoken to a nurse from my clinic and she said its completely normal and could be a positive .... it could mean the egg is implanting and not that 
a period is coming.

stay postive and good luck !! when are you testing?


----------



## Zina

Chesca,

They have told me to test on 4 September but think I will test on Tues 31 or Wed 1 depends if I can hold on but defo by Wed 1 Sept.  When are you testing? 

Zina


----------



## karenanna

Hi Chesca/Zina

Just to say that pains so early are usually a good sign with a blastocyst transfer. When I got my BFP I had strong AF type pains around days 3-5 after the transfer.

Sending you lots of         for the rest of the 2ww

Karenanna xxx

PS I was told to test on day 10 after ET, but tested a day early and had a definite positive - don't test too early as the HCG may not be out of your system


----------



## Avon Queen

pains are good when its too early for a period, it means something is happening in there      i had shoots and twinges, aches etc for my bfp. bfn nothing


----------



## Zina

HI,

Thank you Avon Queen and Karenanna, it is encouraging that AF pains are a good sign - thanks for your thoughts. It does mean a lot to know others feel the same.  

Chesca - I think I'll test on Monday one day before the 10 days post transfer and if it's a negative I'll test again on Tuesday in case too much HCG is in my system.  When are you testing?

Zina.


----------



## Avon Queen

i tested 4 days before and got bfn, then i tested night before official test day for bfp

good luck


----------



## Zina

Hi,

Couldn't sleep all night tested at 6 this morning.  There was a faint line my husband is convinced we weren't imagining it - there was definately something there when compared to all the other millions we have done.

Will test again tomorrow just to check.

Zina


----------



## Avon Queen

zina - fab! a line is a line....


----------



## Zina

Avon Queen - I just can't believe it - will test again tomorrow to check.

Zina


----------



## Avon Queen




----------



## Chesca

Hi Zina,

I tested and got a positive. so the period like pains really were implanting. 

good luck to you to hope that helps you feel postive. 

let me know how you get on!


----------



## Avon Queen

chesca - congrats


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Congrats!

In my first cycle I had quite strong period pains when the embie was 6-7 days old and was pregnant. The twinges and stretching pains often continue, so don't worry.


----------



## alamaya

oh boy have you guys got me excited lol.
Had Blast transfer on Wednesday and since thursday night had af pain. eeek lol


----------



## Avon Queen

2 x bfps already on here!         im with hopeful hazel, you get twinges when pregnant as well, and they can be quite sharp (but like wind!!) its all the action thats going on in there

good luck alamaya        

hopeful hazel - ive just read your profile


----------

